# DVRs



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

What do you have for a DVR?  Or don't you have a DVR?  If you have cable or satellite, was your DVR supplied by cable / satellite company?  Then what if you "cut the cord"?  

I've NEVER had cable or satellite.  I have had TiVo since May '04.  Could not imagine TV without it.  I love it!  Very very very rarely have a problem.  Currently have a TiVo Premiere XL box.  I've always gotten lifetime service with a new box.  Don't pay monthly.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

When we cancelled cable and used an antenna instead I got the Simple.tv DVR works great  www.simple.tv


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I've had DVRs since around 1999 or so. I started out with TiVo, but right now I use DirecTV and have two DVRs, a one new one I don't like and one old one which I do like but has a very slow processor (the user interface crawls). I'm probably going to be a cord-cutter next year when my commitment to the new equipment runs out. I'll probably get a TiVo that can record from an antenna.

Edit: Thanks for mentioning Simple TV, Chad. That looks very promising.

Mike


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd never heard of Simple TV.  Looked it up on Amazon.  Reviews not so good.  Any TiVo can record antenna TV.  My current box is going on four years old and working fine.  Knock on wood.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> I'd never heard of Simple TV. Looked it up on Amazon. Reviews not so good. Any TiVo can record antenna TV. My current box is going on four years old and working fine. Knock on wood.


I miss my old Tivo from years ago. The software and interface were much better than anything I've seen since. The TiVo Bolt looks pretty good.

I wish there were a way to get BBCAmerica by streaming, I'd dump DTV pretty quickly. But I gotta have the Graham Norton show. 

Mike


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

We have Time Warner Cable and their equipment is horrible, since they're our only option we finally invested in TiVo three years ago and it's been amazing. We still occasionally have issues, but it's Time Warner and not the box.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

LOVE MY TiVo!  I got it when I was going on vacation and there wasn't enough room to record can't-miss programs on a VCR tape.  Up until that time, I'd always had paper TV Guide.  Had it since TV Guide began early in my childhood.  How do you watch TV without a TV Guide??  Got TiVo for recording.  Quickly learned don't need paper TV Guide.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I've been using Time Warner's dvr in their cable box.  It works for me (can record only 2 shows at a time), but I think the monthly cost is high, and my overall TWC bill went up a lot recently.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I've been using Time Warner's dvr in their cable box. It works for me (can record only 2 shows at a time), but I think the monthly cost is high, and my overall TWC bill went up a lot recently.


Time to cut the cord? I've always heard that TiVo is the best DVR.


----------



## KeraEmory (Feb 8, 2016)

I was an old school TiVo adopter/fan until I cut the cord, but keep a few things in mind:

1) Set up is a little complicated (for some providers anyway, and this was still true for TWC about a year ago): you need both a cablecard and a separate box called a Tuning Adapter from TWC, and often the truck installers don't know how to set them up. (The installers ended up handing the phone to me so I could talk to the tech support line directly. This was 2014 or so.)

2) Again, unless it's changed very recently, you have to buy the TiVo box but you also have to pay them $15/mo for the channel guide listings. This is on top of a (fairly small) rental fee from the cable company for the cable card and tuning adapter. You are also in a one-year contract for the $15/mo and they WILL charge you the remainder if you cancel.

3) which brings us to: they make it very hard to cancel. You have to go through a retention line who will do their damnedest to keep you from canceling. Last time I had to cancel I told them I was leaving the country. They still tried to get me to just freeze my account for three months, heh.

Again, all of this was true a year or two ago; maybe some of it has changed.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

If I cut the cable cord, I won't be watching or recording any broadcast TV.  We do not get a good picture here in Manhattan.  I would rely on netflix, amazon prime and acorn (and maybe add a few things) through my intermittently-working fire tv box.  I still like my PBS stations.  Sometimes like to watch news, but I could get most of what I need in news from the internet.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

KeraEmory said:


> I was an old school TiVo adopter/fan until I cut the cord, but keep a few things in mind:
> 
> 1) Set up is a little complicated (for some providers anyway, and this was still true for TWC about a year ago): you need both a cablecard and a separate box called a Tuning Adapter from TWC, and often the truck installers don't know how to set them up. (The installers ended up handing the phone to me so I could talk to the tech support line directly. This was 2014 or so.)
> 
> ...


You were a TiVo fan until you cut the cord?

1. _After you cut the cable cord / without it_, set-up is easy.

2. Yes, you have to buy the TiVo box. They don't give them away. Buying lifetime service is cheaper than paying monthly. _Lifetime_ is lifetime of the TiVo box, not your lifetime. If you sell or give away your TiVo box, lifetime service goes with it.

3. I don't know about canceling service. Never have and can't imagine doing that.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

We DVR, using the DVR from DISH Network. Love it - records all of PrimeTime TV automatically on the 4 major networks, and when playing back it will automatically skip commercials. Can also designate two simultaneous shows on other networks, and of course can quickly skip through commercials on the non-PrimeTime shows using the remote. We have two of those "Hopper" boxes, and smaller "Joey" units on the other TVs in the house. Yeah, we're over-entertained, but we do use them all. And we have Apple TV and Roku boxes.  

If not for sports we'd probably consider cutting the cord, but DH does love his sports - and we don't get a very good antenna signal here.


----------



## KeraEmory (Feb 8, 2016)

Sandpiper said:


> You were a TiVo fan until you cut the cord?
> 
> 1. _After you cut the cable cord / without it_, set-up is easy.
> 
> ...


Hmm. Re: 1, what's the point of a TiVo without cable service?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm getting closer to cable-cutting. I've found I can get BBCA,TCM, SyFy, and several others through the Sling streaming on the Roku and that adds $30 a month to the cost, bringing the total to about half my present satellite monthly bill. You have to watch most things on Sling in real-time though, which is a bummer. Still, the only things I watch on BBCA are Dr Who and Graham Norton, so maybe it's not that big an inconvenience. They are both on Saturday nights. The search function on Sling is pretty much non-functional. 

I'm thinking a TiVo Bolt for recording local programs, which is around 80% of my viewing.


Mike


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

jmiked said:


> I'm getting closer to cable-cutting. I've found I can get BBCA,TCM, SyFy, and several others through the Sling streaming on the Roku and that adds $30 a month to the cost, bringing the total to about half my present satellite monthly bill. You have to watch most things on Sling in real-time though, which is a bummer. Still, the only things I watch on BBCA are Dr Who and Graham Norton, so maybe it's not that big an inconvenience. They are both on Saturday nights. The search function on Sling is pretty much non-functional.
> 
> I'm thinking a TiVo Bolt for recording local programs, which is around 80% of my viewing.
> 
> Mike


The various streaming apps I get cost me $36 per month. I have always gotten lifetime service with each TiVo box I've had, so no monthly charge for that.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> LOVE MY TiVo! I got it when I was going on vacation and there wasn't enough room to record can't-miss programs on a VCR tape. Up until that time, I'd always had paper TV Guide. Had it since TV Guide began early in my childhood. How do you watch TV without a TV Guide?? Got TiVo for recording. Quickly learned don't need paper TV Guide.


You can find TV schedules online... some through TV Guides site and some through the channels site. As far as the DVR, this is probably the thing I will miss most. I have found myself reaching for my remote to fast forward or pause before remembering I can no longer do that. It was convenient but I think I'll survive. My main use was to record stuff to watch later etc but most of that stuff can be streamed so I will just do that now.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> You can find TV schedules online... some through TV Guides site and some through the channels site. As far as the DVR, this is probably the thing I will miss most. I have found myself reaching for my remote to fast forward or pause before remembering I can no longer do that. It was convenient but I think I'll survive. My main use was to record stuff to watch later etc but most of that stuff can be streamed so I will just do that now.


If it's a question of $$, then save by not having a DVR. But If you do want one, TiVo is the way to go. _It really is good._ Buy the box and pay monthly for service or buy the box and get lifetime service -- lifetime of the box. If you sell a box / pass it on, the lifetime service goes with it.

Never having had cable, I don't know how other DVRs work. Have always heard that TiVo is the best.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I mentioned this company in my thread about rabbit ears but since I see no one else mentioned it in this thread I thought I'd post it here too... It looks like a good alternative for those who don't want a subscription required device....

they also sell "signal amplifiers" for antenna users... anyone try these?

http://www.channelmaster.com


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Cuechick said:


> they also sell "signal amplifiers" for antenna users... anyone try these?
> 
> http://www.channelmaster.com


I use a signal amp, although it's a different brand. I'm between 10 and 40 miles from the TV station's transmitting towers, so I have a 10dB (deciBel) amp and it's all I need. dB's power are logarithmic, so even though it's only 10, it's powerful enough for me. It boosts the incoming signal from the antenna to the TV enough that the signal received is great. Be careful though. You don't want to buy too powerful of an amp as it will overload your TV receiver and a distorted signal (bad) is the result.

Here is a great online resource for anyone cutting the cord:

http://antennaweb.org

You enter your ZIP code and it shows all of your local stations and their distance to you. It has other things on that site you may be interested in as well. Best of luck!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

hamerfan said:


> I use a signal amp, although it's a different brand. I'm between 10 and 40 miles from the TV station's transmitting towers, so I have a 10dB (deciBel) amp and it's all I need. dB's power are logarithmic, so even though it's only 10, it's powerful enough for me. It boosts the incoming signal from the antenna to the TV enough that the signal received is great. Be careful though. You don't want to buy too powerful of an amp as it will overload your TV receiver and a distorted signal (bad) is the result.
> 
> Here is a great online resource for anyone cutting the cord:
> 
> ...


I check antennaweb every once in a while to see if I can get away with an indoor antenna. The answer is still no. I have to have a 30 footer. No way I'm going to be climbing the roof to adjust the antenna every time we have a bit of wind, which is often.

I do miss a few stations since I cut the cord, but not enough to add on any more subscriptions than Netflix and Hulu plus. It's no different than my favorite shows being cancelled.

The best thing is, it has cut down my tv time considerably. Now I watch when it's convenient for me.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

KeraEmory said:


> Hmm. Re: 1, what's the point of a TiVo without cable service?


TiVo is just a recorder like a VCR. It doesn't matter what signal you give it. We still use two TiVo boxes to record local TV.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

KeraEmory said:


> Hmm. Re: 1, what's the point of a TiVo without cable service?


I missed your post on March 21. There's plenty of programming on OTA only TV, even more so now with digital TV. Need TiVo for that like you would for cable TV.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I have two smart TVs with Antenna and rarely use Netflix and you-tube. It works great and don't need anything else. I like current shows except old re-runs...  I am not much of a TV fan....LOL


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm getting closer to cord-cutting, but after browsing the Tivo forums I'm less interested in getting a TiVo. A recent poll showed only about 45% of the current users would get another TiVo. The problems cited derived from the takeover of the TiVo company by another company several months ago. The scheduling info has apparently deteriorated and there are rumblings that the parent company wants out of the hardware business. No encouraging. I don't like the idea of spending $500 on a device with an iffy future.


Mike


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

jmiked said:


> I'm getting closer to cord-cutting, but after browsing the Tivo forums I'm less interested in getting a TiVo. A recent poll showed only about 45% of the current users would get another TiVo. The problems cited derived from the takeover of the TiVo company by another company several months ago. The scheduling info has apparently deteriorated and there are rumblings that the parent company wants out of the hardware business. No encouraging. I don't like the idea of spending $500 on a device with an iffy future.
> 
> Mike


That scares me. I can't imagine TV / life without TiVo. The synopsis of programs is not quite what it used to be pre Rovi, but it's OK. The schedule is complete. Actually TiVo pre Rovi occasionally had a problem with gaps in the schedule. That hasn't happened since synopsis change. I think in both cases schedule and synopsis is fed to TiVo by an outside source?

It's been extremely rare that I have had any problem with TiVo. _Extremely._ Knock on wood.  I'm on my third TiVo box since first getting it in May '04. I've had my current the longest. Knock on wood.  I've always gotten lifetime service with it -- don't pay monthly. As things are now, wouldn't hesitate getting it again when necessary.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

jmiked said:


> I wish there were a way to get BBCAmerica by streaming, I'd dump DTV pretty quickly. But I gotta have the Graham Norton show.
> 
> Mike


Never having had cable I don't know anything about BBCAmerica and the Graham Norton show. You've said that Acorn TV is a must for you for streaming. That's available now. I've subscribed to it. I think there's another streaming service in the offing for British TV -- BritBox. Got an e-mail asking about my interest in it. I am.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Never having had cable I don't know anything about BBCAmerica and the Graham Norton show. You've said that Acorn TV is a must for you for streaming. That's available now. I've subscribed to it. I think there's another streaming service in the offing for British TV -- BritBox. Got an e-mail asking about my interest in it. I am.


Upstairs, Downstairs and Fawlty Towers. Very tempting. But I cut the cord because cable was ridiculously expensive. I don't want to end up in the same boat with a bunch of subscriptions.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Never having had cable I don't know anything about BBCAmerica and the Graham Norton show.


BBC America is now available for streaming from both Sling and Playstation Vue (via Roku). As is Turner Classic Movies (yay!). There's not much left that's keeping me from cord-cutting except for finishing out my 2-year commitment to the satellite provider. Then I can pick and choose what I want.

The Playstation Vue service looks like a winner... it includes DVR-like recording capabilities so you can flag a program or series and play it back later (within a month).

Mike


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

A classic movie station is the one thing I'm missing .


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I have a DVR with my cable company. I'd love to cut the cord, but unfortunately that's not an option that works for everyone.  I live in a small community and there is a monopoly with our services. The same company owns cable, internet and landline telephone and it's the only company in town. I can get Direct TV, but the price is about the same as cable.

I would never solely rely on streaming video because my internet is unreliable. I do subscribe to Netflix & Amazon Prime, but the internet goes in and out & sometimes I'm not able to stream. Antenna tv isn't much of an option either since I'm about 60 or so miles from the tv stations and would need a really good antenna. Plus, antenna tv would only get me a few networks... NBC, CBS, ABC, FOX & PBS. I think my husband would croak without ESPN & NFL.  And I would miss out on my favorite network too. 

So, no cord cutting for me anytime soon.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

cagnes said:


> I have a DVR with my cable company. I'd love to cut the cord, but unfortunately that's not an option that works for everyone. I live in a small community and there is a monopoly with our services. The same company owns cable, internet and landline telephone and it's the only company in town. I can get Direct TV, but the price is about the same as cable.
> 
> I would never solely rely on streaming video because my internet is unreliable. I do subscribe to Netflix & Amazon Prime, but the internet goes in and out & sometimes I'm not able to stream. Antenna tv isn't much of an option either since I'm about 60 or so miles from the tv stations and would need a really good antenna. Plus, antenna tv would only get me a few networks... NBC, CBS, ABC, FOX & PBS. I think my husband would croak without ESPN & NFL. And I would miss out on my favorite network too.
> 
> So, no cord cutting for me anytime soon.


Unreliable internet would be a killer.  I've got internet 18 mbps, cell, and land line from AT&T. Good service, but when there is a problem with any of them . . . not good customer service. I dread needing to call AT&T.

I'm in the Chicago 'burbs with an antenna on top of this five-story building. Very good reception. If you could watch network TV via antenna, you might find more programming on network and PBS sub-channels since TV has gone digital. A lot more here and simply local OTA stations.


----------

